# Benidorm & villasol - anyone there now ??



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Anyone currently in Benidorm, or in particular camping villasol ??
Were presently in Salou and plan on heading down there next week.
Checking out the weather and how busy it is there ???
Maybe a meet with any forum members.....


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Either no one is there or they dont care anymore and to busy having a good time..   

I'M NOT BOTHERED, Still going ANYWAY..... 8)


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

I have a friend who lives there and the weather is good, average of about 20.
James


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Cheers JP..
Leaving Salou on Monday to head straight there..

Wife need's a bingo fix.. :roll:


----------

